# Special Delivery



## Michael. (Jan 4, 2014)

.

I have no way of checking authenticity on this one.

I just hope it was a true story.



.

​


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 4, 2014)

Well it'd be nice to think it's authentic.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 4, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Well it'd be nice to think it's authentic.



... but ... go ahead ... say it ... 

All I can say is, with the price of flowers around holidays like St. Valentine's he'd better damn well have a large endowment.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 4, 2014)

... and an honest florist.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 4, 2014)

Maybe it was she who had a _large endowment_?

:sorry:


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah right.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 4, 2014)

I was waiting for _someone_ to pick up on that ...


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 4, 2014)

That one's been around longer than the internet.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 4, 2014)

Al Gore invented the Internet, I hear, so it can't be all that old.


----------



## Judi.D (Jan 5, 2014)

This one is true because it happened to me.

My husband was a wonderful man who often surprised me with little gifts he would  hide in different places. A love note or a card hidden in my coat pocket or a book I was reading. A single flower on my pillow. I once mentioned how much I loved the smell of honeysuckle only to come home from work a few days later to bouquets of honeysuckle all over the house. 

After being together for 10 years he was killed in an automobile accident on the road next to our house. That first year was very difficult going through all those firsts alone; my birthday, his birthday, our anniversary, and Christmas. The evening before the accident when he had gotten home he had left his work boots by the front door. That first year I was unable to remove those boots. I would move them to clean, and even vacuumed those boots inside and out, but I always put them back where he had left them. 

It was February 13 and I had been feeling really down, because the next day would be the first Valentine's Day alone. I was cleaning and I moved those old boots. A small plastic heart of red cinnamon hearts fell out, one of my favorite candies.  It had a silver paper label across it with an arrow and hearts printed on it and the words, "I Love You". I had probably moved and clean those old boots at least a hundred times over that 10 months.  No one had been to my house in months, because I preferred. to go to them to get away from the memories for a while.

That was 16 years ago. I still have the little plastic red heart with its paper label. I carried it with me for 5 years. It is beaten up now, but is one of my most prized possessions, and has a special place in my house. The boots have long ago been moved.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 5, 2014)

Judi, I have been "minding" the house for a neighbour who has recently separated from her husband.  There is a pair of large boots outside her front door.  Makes me think .......


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 5, 2014)

Judi.D said:


> This one is true because it happened to me.
> 
> My husband was a wonderful man who often surprised me with little gifts he would  hide in different places. A love note or a card hidden in my coat pocket or a book I was reading. A single flower on my pillow. I once mentioned how much I loved the smell of honeysuckle only to come home from work a few days later to bouquets of honeysuckle all over the house.
> 
> ...



Judi, what a touching story...a big hug from me.

I am still finding things around my house and yard that my late husband did that brings a tear....a pair of pliers on a window seal that he used to tighten the water hose or a small pile of rocks around a plant......like you I did not move the pliers for the longest.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 5, 2014)

:bighug:Judi..that made a big lump in my throat..Big hugs to you ladies that have lost your loves..one of my biggest fears in life!


----------



## TICA (Jan 5, 2014)

Well that made me tear up and I'm not a sentimental person.    Feel blessed that you had such a great love in your life.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 5, 2014)

Wonderful story, Judi - thank you.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 5, 2014)

Judi.D said:


> This one is true because it happened to me.
> 
> My husband was a wonderful man who often surprised me with little gifts he would  hide in different places. A love note or a card hidden in my coat pocket or a book I was reading. A single flower on my pillow. I once mentioned how much I loved the smell of honeysuckle only to come home from work a few days later to bouquets of honeysuckle all over the house.
> 
> ...



What a touching and beautiful love story....


----------

